# Not the clearest but is that the nub and what are your guesses: update gender reveal



## Bexybram

Hey ladies I thought I have drank enough but clearly not this is my 12 week scan. Although it's not clear is that the nub I'm seeing an what do you ladies think I'm having this time xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 82


----------



## Bexybram

Anyone :/


----------



## cupcakekate

Guessing girl :)


----------



## embeth

Girl I think xx


----------



## winterbabies3

Thinking :pink:!


----------



## Bexybram

Thanks ladies I'm really hoping for a boy this time but il take another princess he he.. My friend said boy because of the shape of the skull :/ n thinks the nub if you zoom in is pointing up xxx


----------



## winterbabies3

I see what she's saying, it's very possible!


----------



## justplay91

I too am guessing girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## dinosaur2010

I'm in the same position as you! 2 girls and hoping boy this time but in my pic there could be a choice of 2 possible nubs! Not sure which of any is the actual one
I think that's the same for you if I zoom in there's a couple of nub looking bits there!


----------



## Misscalais

This is tricky. Im not sure if its nub but i might see a boy nub but i also see a possibility of a girl one too lol


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats part of the nub, yes :) The bits that would make me guess girl or boy are missing though. It looks too short for a girl and missing any stacking for a boy. Any other pics??


----------



## mum2jaydon

Girl &#128103;!! X


----------



## MeeOhMya

Any more pics? I don't think the whole nub is captured. Congrats on baby


----------



## Bexybram

No the other pics I have are of baby's ace looking at us lol I will be sure to update on my next scan xxx


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## Bexybram

It's a boy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Avo82

Congrats xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mum2jaydon

Ahh congratulations x


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations :D


----------

